# Montana Roadkill...[WARNING: Blood]



## MTplainsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Look at the claws on this thing!!!!!

This 700 pounder was hit by a truck near Lincoln, MT last week.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

That is one BIG bear!

I bet he did some damage to the vehicle that hit him.


----------



## dahliaqueen (Nov 9, 2005)

WOW!!!

My fear of bears is doubly justified now.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I love bears. Am I the only one who has noticed how cute his toes are?

BTW, what sort of bear is that? Looks like a black bear?


----------



## MTplainsman (Oct 12, 2007)

farmergirl said:


> I love bears. Am I the only one who has noticed how cute his toes are?
> 
> BTW, what sort of bear is that? Looks like a black bear?


Thats a Griz sister... and those toes wouldn't look to cute when thier flying towards your face! LOL!


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Say what you will....those are some cute toes, if ever there were toes  Attacks by grizzlies are quite rare, from what I understand. I've hiked and ridden horses all through bear country and never had a face to face encounter.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

MTplainsman said:


> Thats a Griz sister... and those toes wouldn't look to cute when thier flying towards your face! LOL!


I read a true account of an encounter between a man, German Shepherd and Grizzly Bear. The guy said that the dog tried to protect him and the bear took of the dog's head with one swipe.

Now I understand how that can happen. I cannot begin to imagine the power and strength that a bear that size would have.

It's a shame, though, that it was killed. 

donsgal


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

That's one hunkin' big bear! Too bad such a fine animal had to end up roadkill. Hope somebody has enough $$$$ to get it mounted.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I want be coonhunting round that area. How about whatever hit him, probably totaled out I guess.  ME? NO,NO I ain't gettin out, Oh no!


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

How could one itty bitty truck kill THAT monsterous bear? Yikes!


----------



## MTplainsman (Oct 12, 2007)

No pics of the truck, but I found this out:

That morning, at about 3:45, a logger driving a big Dodge diesel (logging truck) en route to Missoula hit something, but he wasnât sure what, and he kept going. But a few miles later, after realizing his radiator was shot, he thought it best to turn around. He arrived back at a massive male grizzly dead in a ditch. A couple people had already discovered it. 

The bear was originally captured in 1996 along the Rocky Mountain Front as part of a research study, as evidenced by its lip tattoo, and radio-collared until 1998 when the bear âwent off the air,â Jonkel said. Hair samples showed that the bear made its way into the Blackfoot region by 2004, and Jonkel suspectsâand hopesâitâs the same grizzly responsible for other area outbuilding break-ins last fall. 

I also found out that this bear was 12 years old and estimated at 750 - 800lbs, not 700 as reported.


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2004)

I saw these same pics last week and a story that they were from another state. Can't count on internet stories without proof. A license plate on the truck would help...


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Clifford said:


> I saw these same pics last week and a story that they were from another state. Can't count on internet stories without proof. A license plate on the truck would help...


It was definitely Montana!
http://fwp.mt.gov/news/article_6129.aspx

Martin


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Isn't DNA wondersful?!


----------



## Mr. Dot (Oct 29, 2002)

Another link with addition photos of the "cute toes". This is down the road from my corner of the universe.

more cute toes and additional info 

:1pig:


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Well, if ever that totes up weight on the "big, slow projectile vs. small fast bullet" argument.


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

MTplainsman said:


> No pics of the truck, but I found this out:
> 
> That morning, at about 3:45, a logger driving a big Dodge diesel (logging truck) en route to Missoula hit something, but he wasnât sure what, and he kept going. But a few miles later, after realizing his radiator was shot, he thought it best to turn around. He arrived back at a massive male grizzly dead in a ditch. A couple people had already discovered it.


Am I the only one wondering WHY this dude didnt stop? a 700 Plus pound bear probably would have sounded alot like a human.


----------



## Mr. Dot (Oct 29, 2002)

Immaculate Sublimity said:


> Am I the only one wondering WHY this dude didnt stop? a 700 Plus pound bear probably would have sounded alot like a human.


Everyone I know has hit a deer, elk or sheep on that road. Everyone (except me, knock wood). Two-leggity road hazards are pretty rare around here.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

farmergirl said:


> Say what you will....those are some cute toes, if ever there were toes  Attacks by grizzlies are quite rare, from what I understand. I've hiked and ridden horses all through bear country and never had a face to face encounter.



You could ask Tim Treadwell and Annie Huguenard but they won't answer as they presently are dried bear scat. It is true, attacks are rare, but not to the one attacked.


----------



## Mr. Dot (Oct 29, 2002)

jross said:


> You could ask Tim Treadwell and Annie Huguenard but they won't answer as they presently are dried bear scat. It is true, attacks are rare, but not to the one attacked.


Here's a timely article posted in the local rag this morning:

Griz


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Five attacks this year, in Montana, alone. How many for the whole of the US?


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

WoW~~~~


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

At our local-ish Bass Pro, thy have a taxidermied griz, standing up... I always stop and stand in front of it for a minute and wind up feeling so helplessly small. Really feel for the people who've been in my place but with, y'know... a live bear.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

Bet he snorgled himself some big ole bear wimmins....


Gorgeously dangerous animal.

Farewell, dangerous friend!

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Tim Treadwell was a mental case... certifiable... ....if you stick your hand in a commercial meat grinder, you're apt to lose your arm...

I wouldn't want to be the one toting around a griz in the back of my truck, unless I was working for a federal agency. There's a push by the states to get the griz delisted... but, as far as I know, it's still protected... and being in possession, irregardless of the facts, could get you into some very hot water.

and griz are dangerous animals, if you disrespect them... I feel safer around grizzlies than I do around any group of urban youths (punks)...


----------



## red hott farmer (Nov 13, 2006)

Big Bear it sure is! Those claws!


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

I heard of a big cow falling off a cliff in Wa. state a couple months ago onto a minivan just missed the people inside it would have killed them for sure the minivan was crushed,Paula


----------

